# Encounter with wolves in Idaho



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Here is the video of the woman who was circled and harrased by wolves, which, by the way pro wolf advocates say never happens.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw a nice wolf on the national geographic channel last night. Absolutely harmless, I think they said it eats insects and berries. Thanks for the info it would be difficult to say that she made up that story. At that point I would go to the nearest firearm store and lay down $500 for a S&W .40 cal if I were her. There comes a time when self defense rules. The ones that I see in the winter are usually very close to houses where there are pets and children. If they were bears they would be trapped and relocated. As I mentioned in another post the DNR finds it acceptable for wolves to roam in peoples back yards. There are way too many of them now in the UP for the DNR to effectively relocate a problem animal.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Relocating Wolves isn't as simple, or effective as relocating bears. Wolves have a much wider range, and can travel great distances easily. Bears cannot travel as easily.

I would expect Wolves to look for easy prey when they can find it. They are alpha predators. People who live where Wolves exist should be aware of what can happen to pets and livestock left unprotected, and see that they are not left unprotected. Yotes often nab pet dogs and cats, and are much more prevalent than Wolves. Many people mistake Yotes for Wolves because they just don't make it a point to understand the difference. 
Wolves are native to MI, and were forced to the brink of extinction in our State by over hunting. People grew up without them being around, and now must adjust to existing with them. There is enough room for for humans and Wolves in our State. Plenty of deer to go around.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

When I moved to the Upper Penninsula from Saginaw a little over 20 years ago it was pretty easy to live with the wolves in the Upper Penninsula because their numbers were few. Now that there is probably well over 1000 wolves in the UP and growing you know every time that you exit your vehicle in a wooded area to be watching out. For those who have seen and confronted wolves and coyotes it is difficult to confuse the two of them. I do not carry a firearm in the woods all of the time but have considered doing so. I have never been attacked and I assume that I never will be attacked by wolves. I am sure that the woman who was attacked in her driveway felt the same way. I have had the oportunity to see enough wolves in the UP to know that they are not afraid of people. That is the easiest way to tell a wolf from a coyote....the coyote runs


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

I live in the southern portion of the UP in Menominee County and our wolf sightings have increased drastically the past few years. I posted an article awhile back that depicted a person in the Escanaba area being treed by an aggressive wolf.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The above post comments that there are plenty of deer. Right now there are a few deer left in the UP not as many as the DNR wishes that there were. These wolves have had it pretty easy the last few years because there were alot of deer. Now that they actually have to hunt for food in the winter what will they be killing? After all they are opportunistic killers. I am sure that those living in the UP can rest assured that there will be more attacks on pets, farm animals, and possibly humans in the future.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Gee, I thought I was going to see a video where there was some real evidence that a woman was "circled" and "harassed" by wolves.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> Gee, I thought I was going to see a video where there was some real evidence that a woman was "circled" and "harassed" by wolves.


As of now the wolves haven't figured out how to use a video camera, but maybe in a few years they might be able to. They are still content to chasing calves and eating pets for now. Whatcha want? CSI?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lucky Dog said:


> Gee, I thought I was going to see a video where there was some real evidence that a woman was "circled" and "harassed" by wolves.


 Lets see I am halfway up my driveway which is probably a half mile or so long. I am ass deep in snow and I am being attacked by wolves now where did I put the video camera? I would be more concerned with where is the nearest firearm. OOOOh Yea those fanged critters that are about to bite me are protected, better not shoot one. It might just tick off a PETA member living in LA or southern Michigan. They will circle you, I have experienced that a few times but they have kept their distance.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> As of now the wolves haven't figured out how to use a video camera, but maybe in a few years they might be able to. They are still content to chasing calves and eating pets for now. Whatcha want? CSI?





Robert Holmes said:


> Lets see I am halfway up my driveway which is probably a half mile or so long. I am ass deep in snow and I am being attacked by wolves now where did I put the video camera? I would be more concerned with where is the nearest firearm. OOOOh Yea those fanged critters that are about to bite me are protected, better not shoot one. It might just tick off a PETA member living in LA or southern Michigan. They will circle you, I have experienced that a few times but they have kept their distance.


Well lets see.... In just a few minutes I could probably put up a you tube video of my "encounter" with a yeti, an alien, and the Michigan dogman. Would you believe me? 

What do I want? how about at least a picture of a wolf track? Heck just give me a track from a big dog and I'll be happy. Until then all I see a woman telling a story on a you tube video. But then again I saw it on the internet, so it must be true.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

The sky is falling too....


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Lets see I am halfway up my driveway which is probably a half mile or so long. I am ass deep in snow and I am being attacked by wolves now where did I put the video camera? I would be more concerned with where is the nearest firearm. OOOOh Yea those fanged critters that are about to bite me are protected, better not shoot one. It might just tick off a PETA member living in LA or southern Michigan. They will circle you, I have experienced that a few times but they have kept their distance.


Yours and Poopoo Woopoo post are far from reality and facts but I will give you two the credit of them being entertaining. You guys should land jobs with a tabloid !! I have an inside track of a wolf farm that the DNR has so they can populate the entire world with wolves. It is located in the salt mines under Detroit !!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> Well lets see.... In just a few minutes I could probably put up a you tube video of my "encounter" with a yeti, an alien, and the Michigan dogman. Would you believe me?
> 
> What do I want? how about at least a picture of a wolf track? Heck just give me a track from a big dog and I'll be happy. Until then all I see a woman telling a story on a you tube video. But then again I saw it on the internet, so it must be true.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


It was a week later by the time Rock was able to interview her.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

bear50 said:


> Yours and Poopoo Woopoo post are far from reality and facts but I will give you two the credit of them being entertaining. You guys should land jobs with a tabloid !! I have an inside track of a wolf farm that the DNR has so they can populate the entire world with wolves. It is located in the salt mines under Detroit !!


And your contributions here are? By your low post count and constant fighting in all of your posts?


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> And your contributions here are? By your low post count and constant fighting in all of your posts?


 My contribution would be being honost and stating facts, not some tabloid mentality ! And there is no constant fighting ! Only correcting the incorrect ( just seems to be you every time ) !:lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

bear50 said:


> Yours and Poopoo Woopoo post are far from reality and facts but I will give you two the credit of them being entertaining. You guys should land jobs with a tabloid !! I have an inside track of a wolf farm that the DNR has so they can populate the entire world with wolves. It is located in the salt mines under Detroit !!


 You are more than welcome to go ice fishing with me this winter. I will warn you that if the snow is deep I walk in a little over a mile through a deer yard. Every 50 yards is a fresh set of wolf tracks. Bring your camera if you don't get the **** scared out of you, I am sure that I can give you something to record. I will be going into wolf country every weekend all winter long. Pick your day.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

bear50 said:


> My contribution would be being honost and stating facts, not some tabloid mentality ! And there is no constant fighting ! Only correcting the incorrect ( just seems to be you every time ) !:lol:


Whoa, easy Bear, you need to calm down with all of that rational behavior. Just drink the Kool Aid and understand that the DNR is raining wolves down upon the citizens of Michigan to destroy the as many resources as possible (and hopefully human life if the plan operates correctly). 

In fact, I have constructed a wolf-proof plastic bubble to house myself in when I am outside a protected area such as a vehicle or my home. It is very similar to a hamster bubble. You know, the type that you put the rodent in and it rolls around your house. I am hoping that this will give me total protection against wolf attack. The only drawback is going from the bubble to my car or home as the bubble will not fit through the car or house door. This is a concern because any rational wolf will just sit and wait for me to remove the bubble to transfer into a vehicle and attack me. As you know, wolves are highly rational creatures. They are able to leave tracks every 50 yards on a fisherman's walk through the deer yards in order to scare them away so they can eat all the fish in the lake at the end of the trail. Scary stuff.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

stagliano said:


> Whoa, easy Bear, you need to calm down with all of that rational behavior. Just drink the Kool Aid and understand that the DNR is raining wolves down upon the citizens of Michigan to destroy the as many resources as possible (and hopefully human life if the plan operates correctly).
> 
> In fact, I have constructed a wolf-proof plastic bubble to house myself in when I am outside a protected area such as a vehicle or my home. It is very similar to a hamster bubble. You know, the type that you put the rodent in and it rolls around your house. I am hoping that this will give me total protection against wolf attack. The only drawback is going from the bubble to my car or home as the bubble will not fit through the car or house door. This is a concern because any rational wolf will just sit and wait for me to remove the bubble to transfer into a vehicle and attack me. As you know, wolves are highly rational creatures. They are able to leave tracks every 50 yards on a fisherman's walk through the deer yards in order to scare them away so they can eat all the fish in the lake at the end of the trail. Scary stuff.


 I can see some people sit up all night drinking barley pop and playing on the computer.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> I can see some people sit up all night drinking barley pop and playing on the computer.


No barley pops for this guy. It slows your motor skills and decision making processes. If your motor skills are depressed, you are at greater risk for wolf attack. I'm on high alert at all times. Wolves are ubiquitous and attack could come at any time.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

What happened to that woman will become more and more common in areas where wolves are becoming habituated to humans and are loosing their fear of man. Ive had wolves follow me twice and have had several other fairly close encounters with wolves where they didnt show much fear of man. The lady in the video talks about how she just hoped the wolves would kill her quickly and wondered how wolves kill their prey. Ive had a little experience with that one myself having witnessed a wolf attack a deer and feed on the doe for several hours while she was still alive, kicking and bellowing. That story with photos was featured in several magazines a few years ago. The feeding and killing process is one and the same with wolves, so a quick death of their prey is not a priority for those toothsome critters. That incident of the forester that got chased up a tree by wolves occurred just a few miles from my camp and I believe it was a true story. He was lucky he didnt get killed by those wolves and I fear that while the Feds, courts and animal rights activists are playing games with wolves, there will in fact be more cases of wolves attacking and likely killing humans in the future. If someone gets killed or mauled in the U.P. by a wolf then wolves are likely doomed their. The best thing that could happen for a sustained wolf population there would be to get them off the endangered species list, implement the DNRs wolf management plan, then implement a hunting season on them to keep their numbers at an acceptable level while putting the fear of man back into them.


----------

